# Lightest flip flop track/free hub



## b12yan88 (Feb 16, 2006)

What is the lightest flip flop hub you can buy ?


----------



## >>ECB<< (Feb 21, 2004)

b12yan88 said:


> What is the lightest flip flop hub you can buy ?


So far, the lightest one I've been able to find is the Shimano Dura Ace low-flange track hub (298 g claimed):

http://www.worldclasscycles.com/DA-lofl_trk_hub2side.htm

If anybody out there has numbers for a lighter double-sided hub, please let us know. It's a frustrating question to answer, as I'm sure you've found out. Not a whole lot of hard info out there for fixie hub weights, unfortunately.

ECB


----------



## b12yan88 (Feb 16, 2006)

Does that fit a free wheel too ? I'm not sure how all these things work yet. At the bike shop i saw some through axles that have hollowed out centers. How much will these decrease the weight by ? I'm thinking about getting a track bike for commuting around and stuff, and weenism is already kicking in before i even buy the bike.


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

Rotational weight.

Go with sub 400g tubular rims. Paired with 32 or 36 DT rev spokes.
Velocity escape
mavic reflex
Ambrosio F20 crono
Ambrosio Nemisis

But if you must have....
Suzue Pro Max carbon track hubs
https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/tech/newarrivals/feb04/suzue_pro_max_cf_hubs02.jpg

Suzue's Pro max track hubs are available in three version - the Pro Max NJS, with cup-and-cone bearings, the Pro Max SB with sealed bearings and these, the Pro Max carbon. UK importer On-one sent us a set of each, and very fine they are too, especially the stealth black carbon jobs with composite centre sections to save weight and hologram reflective bling strips on the flanges.

Our Pro Max carbon hubs came drilled and slotted for 24 bladed spokes for building into some high-speed track wheels. The rear hub is threaded for a fixed sprocket on both sides, as is the Pro max NJS, while the sealed bearing version has a freewheel thread on one side for singlespeed applications.

Weight: F/R: 265g/315g
Price: F - £80, R - £100
More info: www.on-one.co.uk


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*White Industries*

http://www.whiteind.com/ENO_Products/eric.html

The link is to the eccentric hub, but you can swap out the axle ends to make it a standard hub. (I posted the link to the eccentric because it is flip-flop). Claimed weight - 224g without bolts, but I bet the non-eccentric ends are even lighter. If you call them and order directly, they may be able to sell you the configuration you are looking for.


----------



## b12yan88 (Feb 16, 2006)

kannas said:


> Rotational weight.
> 
> Go with sub 400g tubular rims. Paired with 32 or 36 DT rev spokes.
> Velocity escape
> ...


keep in mind that i'll be using this for commuting in the streets of san fran and berkeley. Would a sub 400 be suitable for the various pot holes and such ?


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

b12yan88 said:


> What is the lightest flip flop hub you can buy ?


You want light, run only 1 fixed cog. Even if you find a light flip-flop, the freewheel will be as heavy as the hub.


----------



## b12yan88 (Feb 16, 2006)

Maybeck said:


> You want light, run only 1 fixed cog. Even if you find a light flip-flop, the freewheel will be as heavy as the hub.


Thanks, but i want the versatility of having both.


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

b12yan88 said:


> Thanks, but i want the versatility of having both.


But the weight of that extra two chain links!!! 

Seriously, I built my first FG with a flip/flop. After a few months of riding I realized I had not flipped nor flopped it once the whole time. Been running single cog fixed ever since. But to each his own. Good luck either way.


----------



## b12yan88 (Feb 16, 2006)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> http://www.whiteind.com/ENO_Products/eric.html


I contacted them directly and they don't have any in standard track spacing. They only have 130 and 135


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*Ah, track spacing. . .(nm)*

. . .


----------



## kannas (Feb 7, 2004)

a note regarding low count spokes and wheel builds....
I like the advice at this site
http://www.bsn.com/Cycling/tubulars.html


----------

